# Tossed Salad



## Dino Bravo

Simple question guys opinion needed:

Would you ever consider having a serious relationship or even marry a girl who licks your behind without you even asking her and pretty much does it everytime she goes down on you? Mind you we've only been dating for 3-4 months and have sex quite often.

See we never talked about it and I don't stop her cause nobody's ever done that to me and I cant really complain cause I kinda get a kick out of it.

But in all seriousness, not sure if that makes her "wife material" per say. Also I can help but wonder how many other stink holes shes done that to. 

She is super hot tho and a sweet girl, but maybe too out going for her own good. 

Am I on the right page or being a prude?


----------



## bkaydezz

I will tell you that some people are just more orally explorative than others.
Why havent you asked her why she does it?
If it is something you are liking, maybe you should just go with it.
Do you want to tell her everywhere your mouth has been on someones body?
She probably doesnt care much to hear it as you shouldnt.
This doesnt mean that she isnt wife material just because she adds a little twist of lemon to her sexuality. 
you are digging it!!!!
At least she is being outgoing behind closed doors with you


----------



## Posse

It would not be an issue for me.

I can't see how that would make a woman "not wife material" any more than her willingness to give you oral sex would.

Does the number of times she has had sex before you bother you as well? 

I personally don't see a distinction, but maybe that's just me.


----------



## anchorwatch

Ewwww!


----------



## Gaia

I'm not a guy but.... I have seen many complaints on how men wish their wives were more outgoing in bed. Frankly I don't think the sex or the number of previous lovers should determine if a woman is wife material or not. same goes for if a man is husband material or not. I believe what should be looked at is loyalty, trust, honesty, her feelings for you and how deep they go... things like that.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lon

If she's a monogamous butt-licker then why wouldn't you keep her around?

OTOH, which of you is the one wanting to marry? Is it mutual? Would you marry her just to keep her, or do you think there is some kind of obligation for you to feel like you need to keep her? Are you perhaps overthinking this relationship? Is she licking your butt just to convince you to keep her, or merely because its so thrilling for her to do to you?

I'd say just enjoy it, if you both talk about and want a long term exclusive relationship or marriage then do it, if its too early or neither of you wants, then don't, doesn't really hinge on any one particular sex act does it?


----------



## Gaia

anchorwatch said:


> Ewwww!


Lol
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WorkingOnMe

Gaia said:


> I'm not a guy but.... I have seen many complaints on how men wish their wives were more outgoing in bed. Frankly I don't think the sex or the number of previous lovers should determine if a woman is wife material or not. same goes for if a man is husband material or not. I believe what should be looked at is loyalty, trust, honesty, her feelings for you and how deep they go... things like that.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Exactly. It's weird how the prudish guys end up with the sexually charged girls. Seriously, this is a deal breaker for you? The fact that she does something that you like but is outside the box a little? Wow.


----------



## CLucas976

If that's all it takes to be not "wife material" then I should have never married my husband after the night with the mint..

just sayin.


----------



## Posse

Lon said:


> If she's a monogamous butt-licker then why wouldn't you keep her around?


I love this sentence. Succinct and to the point.


----------



## I'mInLoveWithMyHubby

Isn't it called "rimming"? I'd personally would NEVER do this. Yuck!


----------



## Dino Bravo

I guess its just cause I'm really new to the dating scene and have been seeing this one girl a lot.. so many things point towards her not being wife material u knw someone to bring home to mom.. but in so many other ways shes made me feel so good in so many ways its unreal...


----------



## bkaydezz

Dino Bravo said:


> I guess its just cause I'm really new to the dating scene and have been seeing this one girl a lot.. so many things point towards her not being wife material u knw someone to bring home to mom.. but in so many other ways shes made me feel so good in so many ways its unreal...


What makes her the girl you cant bring home to mom?
:scratchhead:


----------



## FormerNiceGuy

Dino Bravo said:


> I guess its just cause I'm really new to the dating scene and have been seeing this one girl a lot.. so many things point towards her not being wife material *u knw someone to bring home to mom*.. but in so many other ways shes made me feel so good in so many ways its unreal...


I am much more concerned about you than your butt licking girlfriend. See my bold above.

Are you trying to please your mom or yourself?

Seriously, your mother's view of who you marry should not matter a lick......so to speak.


----------



## CLucas976

Dino Bravo said:


> I guess its just cause I'm really new to the dating scene and have been seeing this one girl a lot.. so many things point towards her not being wife material u knw someone to bring home to mom.. but in so many other ways shes made me feel so good in so many ways its unreal...


I tossed salad in my ex's parents bed.

you know what? he kept bringing me home. His parents loved me, and considered me their daughter.

If sex has anything to do with your parents, there is a problem.


----------



## Dino Bravo

I dont know just kinda new to me this dating thing. My ex was I guess the quiet reserved girl who you would think fits the mold.. ended up cheating on me. 

This one is outgoing... doesnt try so hard to impress..smoking hot body and we have so much in common I think she is like a female version of me.

Its just that I think maybe she is a little bit too outgoing that she may lack certain morals and values that although I am a freak myself, still hold true to, certain principals that is.


----------



## Posse

What things make her not wife material in your opinion, besides doing something you have never experienced before but enjoy?


----------



## Posse

Dino Bravo said:


> Its just that I think maybe she is a little bit too outgoing that she may lack certain morals and values that although I am a freak myself, still hold true to, certain principals that is.


Such as?


----------



## WorkingOnMe

I wonder what it takes to get a woman interested in doing this? Now that deserves a thread. Hell, I would toss my wife's salad, for sure. Just after a shower.


----------



## chillymorn

well she sounds like a keeper to me at least as far as the I'll do anything you want sexually.

got to love that!

unfortunatly sometime it all goes out the window after the wedding cake!

mrs cleaver in the kitchen and pam anderson in the bedroom!!!!!!!

every mans drean......at least this mans dream!


----------



## Dino Bravo

Nothing to do with my parents just maybe seems to good to be true that she would be so outgoing with me... I guess I question really if this girl is capable of being in a monogamous relationship or is she just waay too loose. 

We've only been dating for say 3-4 months and have sex a lot and I must say she was a pretty easy lay. do these things even matter.. she is 29 tho and single for only a year after being in a committed relationship for 8yrs b/w 20-28


----------



## HereWithoutYou

As long as you don't say "Hey mom, this is my ass licking girlfriend" I don't see how she's the type you wouldn't bring home to mom.

Just like I didn't introduce my DF to my dad as the "man who has my virginity" or "the man who licks my vag".


----------



## Posse

Did she cheat in her former relationship?

Sounds like you were a pretty easy lay too-are you capable of being in a monogamous relationship?


----------



## Dino Bravo

I meant bring home to mom in a figurative sense


----------



## bkaydezz

Dino Bravo said:


> I dont know just kinda new to me this dating thing. My ex was I guess the quiet reserved girl who you would think fits the mold.. ended up cheating on me.
> 
> This one is outgoing... doesnt try so hard to impress..smoking hot body and we have so much in common I think she is like a female version of me.
> 
> Its just that I think maybe she is a little bit too outgoing that she may lack certain morals and values that although I am a freak myself, still hold true to, certain principals that is.


Is that because you are already impressed by her?
if she is like a female version of you, why wouldnt you want to take her home to mom is your mom loves you?
You arent here to please your mother, you arent dating her.
If you really care about this girl, your mom will see that, and she may not and if she doesnt then thats where you cross the line and let her know that you arent getting rid of her simply based on her opinions of her.
What are these principals?
if you are a freak yourself then the tossing sald should be nothing to render you from her being outgoing sense you are claiming yourself to be?
I am reading alot of contradicting things here:scratchhead:


----------



## Dino Bravo

She told me she did cheat but because he cheated on her.. she insists that she didnt sleep with the other guy tho..

this came out in conversation... I dont buy the fact that she says she met someone else but didnt sleep with him IMO

I've come to find that she has had flings in the past, her teacher who was same age as her but had a girlfriend, a cop she met and flirted her way out of a ticket..the cop was when me and her just met and the teacher was before I existed. 

Thoughts?


----------



## Dino Bravo

bkaydezz said:


> Is that because you are already impressed by her?
> if she is like a female version of you, why wouldnt you want to take her home to mom is your mom loves you?
> You arent here to please your mother, you arent dating her.
> If you really care about this girl, your mom will see that, and she may not and if she doesnt then thats where you cross the line and let her know that you arent getting rid of her simply based on her opinions of her.
> What are these principals?
> if you are a freak yourself then the tossing sald should be nothing to render you from her being outgoing sense you are claiming yourself to be?
> I am reading alot of contradicting things here:scratchhead:


----------



## WorkingOnMe

Dino Bravo said:


> She told me she did cheat but because he cheated on her.. she insists that she didnt sleep with the other guy tho..
> 
> this came out in conversation... I dont buy the fact that she says she met someone else but didnt sleep with him IMO
> 
> I've come to find that she has had flings in the past, her teacher who was same age as her but had a girlfriend, a cop she met and flirted her way out of a ticket..the cop was when me and her just met and the teacher was before I existed.
> 
> Thoughts?


Now, THIS might be a reason she's not wife material. Rimming, not a red flag.


----------



## Posse

I'd lose her.


----------



## chillymorn

at least keep her around as an asslicking friend with benfits. but try to advoid kissing her too much.


----------



## Dino Bravo

Mind you this was all either before I existed or when her and I just met... she says she was still experimenting with being single.. didnt think she would like me the way she does now etc. 

Is this type of behavior what any guy would ask for or expect? Or are they signs of "Beware before entering" or enjoy the ride but dont get attached. cause easy come easy go?

GUYS, REALLY, what do you think?? Some real advice please less judgement.


----------



## golfergirl

Dino Bravo said:


> Mind you this was all either before I existed or when her and I just met... she says she was still experimenting with being single.. didnt think she would like me the way she does now etc.
> 
> Is this type of behavior what any guy would ask for or expect? Or are they signs of "Beware before entering" or enjoy the ride but dont get attached. cause easy come easy go?
> 
> GUYS, REALLY, what do you think?? Some real advice please less judgement.


Too soon to tell. Watch her actions more-so than listen to her words.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Posse

She has shown a propensity to cheat when in a relationship and cheat with other people who were in relationships, and was old enough to know better.

She doesn't seem to respect relationships much, and I would personally consider her to be a serial cheater. That would be a no-go for me.


----------



## WorkingOnMe

Posse said:


> She has shown a propensity to cheat when in a relationship and cheat with other people who were in relationships, and was old enough to know better.
> 
> She doesn't seem to respect relationships much, and I would personally consider her to be a serial cheater. That would be a no-go for me.


I agree with this. 

As for the salad tossing, I predict that she will be the last girl to do this for you and you will regret dumping her for the rest of your life.


----------



## Dino Bravo

So I should just enjoy the ride for now and keep my eyes open to her actions and judge them... cant lie she is insatiable


----------



## Posse

How old are you and what are you looking for in this relationship?

The old line "If they will cheat with you they will cheat on you." comes to mind here


----------



## Lon

Dino Bravo said:


> So I should just enjoy the ride for now and keep my eyes open to her actions and judge them... cant lie she is insatiable


Do what you want but be honest about it. Maybe all she wants is a FWB relationship, but if she is looking for more, or trying to string you along by licking your ass cut the chord before you end up getting stuck with her (ie use rubbers).


----------



## Dino Bravo

32 just got out of a marriage a yr ago...I want companionship and "fun" right now nothing serious BUT the more time I spend with her the more attached I get... So I worry that attachment will blind my decision making ability.. BTW we are technically not girlfriend and boyfriend barely had that conversation but she did make it known that she wants no one but me.


----------



## Posse

Do you want to end up in a relationship with someone with a history of cheating? And what you have heard is just what she has admitted to.

You are going to end up in such a relationship if you keep it up with this one.

Little head leading the big head advice applies here.


----------



## bkaydezz

chillymorn said:


> at least keep her around as an asslicking friend with benfits. but try to advoid kissing her too much.


omg.:rofl:

lol


----------



## bkaydezz

Dino Bravo said:


> 32 just got out of a marriage a yr ago...I want companionship and "fun" right now nothing serious BUT the more time I spend with her the more attached I get... So I worry that attachment will blind my decision making ability.. BTW we are technically not girlfriend and boyfriend barely had that conversation but she did make it known that she wants no one but me.


3 to 4 months should b enough time to decide whehter to be exclusive.
you need that talk!

if you dont want anything serious then stop worrying yourself whether shes the right one or not!!!!!


----------



## Dino Bravo

Thanks for the input folks but I still dont know what to do.


----------



## bkaydezz

Dino Bravo said:


> She told me she did cheat but because he cheated on her.. she insists that she didnt sleep with the other guy tho..
> 
> this came out in conversation... I dont buy the fact that she says she met someone else but didnt sleep with him IMO
> 
> I've come to find that she has had flings in the past, her teacher who was same age as her but had a girlfriend, a cop she met and flirted her way out of a ticket..the cop was when me and her just met and the teacher was before I existed.
> 
> Thoughts?


I wouldnt say that she cant change for a relationship shes really willing to commit too. you cant hold a persons past against them if they are changing/changed.

she actually told you she flirted her way out of a ticket?
does she flirt alot?


----------



## Posse

Dino Bravo said:


> I dont buy the fact that she says she met someone else but didnt sleep with him IMO
> 
> 
> 
> Thoughts?


If you doubt her honesty already (and for GOOD reason IMO), that is not a good sign.


----------



## bkaydezz

if she didnt sleep with him and had an amotional affair...
that is still cheating!!!!


----------



## FormerNiceGuy

Dino Bravo said:


> Thanks for the input folks but I still dont know what to do.


Dino - if they dropped you off on a desert island with catering and 100 women focused solely on meeting your needs (salad tossing included), would you enjoy the moment or agonize over how long your stay was going to be?

Quit worrying and just enjoy yourself.


----------



## Caribbean Man

Dino,

Always trust your gut instinct man, especially with women
Its telling you something......
It is there for a reason.


----------



## Dino Bravo

Caribbean Man said:


> Dino,
> 
> Always trust your gut instinct man, especially with women
> Its telling you something......
> It is there for a reason.


I can appreciate your advice.

Here's the thing, my first impression was "enjoy the fun" but the more time I spend with her I see a lot of great things that make me like her a lot. 

I cant differentiate now if its tht I am settling bc we spend so much time together and you develop an attachment or I actually am really getting to know her.

See at first I thought she was "easy" but now I kinda see it like she just enjoys sex like the rest of us and maybe not as reserved about her feelings and expressions...

She did cut off communicating with those other guys once she made her decision to see me only... and this I learned after finding out about them and seeing by her messages that she in fact did.


----------



## Goldmember357

id be a little uncomfortable because for me that would be very out of the ordinary and unlike any of the girls i was ever interested in or dated. I am married now but something like that i dont really care for and my wife is not interested in really but has tried. Different people like different things but for a girl to be doing something like that and only knowing someone for 3 months would make me question "how many guys has she done this to?"

question: "how many guys has she done this to?"

answer: "a lot"

Id have to really like the woman. 3-4 months is not enough time to decide if you want to marry a person and dating is simply a process of elimination though many people (me included) thought of dating as something that would ideally lead to marriage and something you should not rush. I always tried to avoid the really hot girls who were so sexually experienced it made me wonder about them. 


I have a feeling you know the answer and you are asking this trying to maybe get some feedback and see what others think. But ultimately i feel you know her and will decide, we dont know her so there are many other things to judge a person on than sexual acts they like to perform. To totally take her off the board of marriage or dating material for a sexual acts she performs may be a little brash but that is all your decision.

I feel i am good at reading people if you feel you are as well find more info about her than decide.


----------



## keko

With regards to being wife material, her rimming jobs are irrelevant compared to her cheating in the past.


----------



## Caribbean Man

Dino Bravo said:


> I can appreciate your advice.
> 
> Here's the thing, my first impression was "enjoy the fun" but the more time I spend with her I see a lot of great things that make me like her a lot.
> 
> *I cant differentiate now if its tht I am settling bc we spend so much time together and you develop an attachment or I actually am really getting to know her.*
> 
> See at first I thought she was "easy" but now I kinda see it like she just enjoys sex like the rest of us and maybe not as reserved about her feelings and expressions...
> 
> She did cut off communicating with those other guys once she made her decision to see me only... and this I learned after finding out about them and seeing by her messages that she in fact did.



^^^^^^^
You can't differentiate because you are thinking with the wrong head.
What you are experiencing is called cognitive dissonance.
What you believe a life partner should be is not consistent with what she has revealed to you about herself..
But the sexual pleasure she gives to you is more than you have ever had.
That is what is impairing your judgement.
Therin lies the genesis of your confusion.


----------



## Pandakiss

Dino Bravo said:


> Thanks for the input folks but I still dont know what to do.



I would just say talk to the woman. If its just for fun, then why stress out about it. 

Nothing wrong with having "that" conversation. 3/4 months is not a long time. And you just got out of a marriage. 

Maybe it's just too soon for you emotionally. 32 is a great age, you have a pretty strong knowledge about what you like and dislike. 

If she is to loose for you than don't take her home. Don't look to a long future with her. Just one day at a time. 

You could ask her what her views are on a relationship. What are her standards. What does she look for in a lover/boyfriend. 

What are her values and morals. Can't always judge a book by its cover and can't always pass judgement on someone for their past. 

If she's not mrs right, then so be it. It's ok to date. So go date. Have fun for a while. 

We meet lots of people we click with and just get along with. Dosent mean we have to marry them.


----------



## Lon

Dino Bravo said:


> I can appreciate your advice.
> 
> Here's the thing, my first impression was "enjoy the fun" but the more time I spend with her I see a lot of great things that make me like her a lot.
> 
> I cant differentiate now if its tht I am settling bc we spend so much time together and you develop an attachment or I actually am really getting to know her.
> 
> See at first I thought she was "easy" but now I kinda see it like she just enjoys sex like the rest of us and maybe not as reserved about her feelings and expressions...
> 
> She did cut off communicating with those other guys once she made her decision to see me only... and this I learned after finding out about them and seeing by her messages that she in fact did.


Also, I think its even ok to form an attachment with her, just realize (and you do since you are talking about it here) that eventually when biology starts saying "okay this was a good fling" you will naturally know what you want - when/if the relationship just doesn't do it anymore then you know its time to end it. Or maybe the ride just keeps getting better and you want to stay on longer. She may be feeling the same as you, or not - either of you have the right at any time to end it... so all you need to do is know your personal boundaries and do something about it if they get crossed. Nothing wrong with attachment, except when it feels like an obligation that you don't want anymore.


----------



## anonim

CLucas976 said:


> If that's all it takes to be not "wife material" then I should have never married my husband after the night with the mint..
> 
> just sayin.


This bears explaining


----------



## AFEH

The only two things you talk about her here are about the sex and previous infidelity. The former is one of the foundations of a healthy and happy marriage that make them strong, the latter can shatter those very foundations and bring the marriage down.

Take the sex and infidelity out of the equation and see what you are left with. For example, do you have common dreams and goals, something to build your life upon? Do you have common interests that you can share and become experts in? Do you share the same values and beliefs wrt home ownership, where you want to live, about holidays, spending vs. saving etc. etc.

You seem “bonded through sex” which is in my mind as things should be. But is she as bonded to you as you are to her? But sex is just one of the forms of bonding in a marriage.

You are an “experienced married man”. Look to your own experiences to tell you the answers you need. For example do you know exactly the reasons why your first marriage failed?


----------



## Toffer

Dino,

I think you're putting the cart WAAAAYYY before the horse!

Forget about marriage at this point! Just date and have a great time!


----------



## Kobo

Gaia said:


> I'm not a guy but.... I have seen many complaints on how men wish their wives were more outgoing in bed. Frankly I don't think the sex or the number of previous lovers should determine if a woman is wife material or not. same goes for if a man is husband material or not. I believe what should be looked at is loyalty, trust, honesty, her feelings for you and how deep they go... things like that.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Excellent post! So many of us men want a woman that is inexperienced to marry. Then we're full of complaints 5 years later. And we say women don't know what they want


----------



## Kobo

Dino Bravo said:


> Nothing to do with my parents just maybe seems to good to be true that she would be so outgoing with me... I guess I question really if this girl is capable of being in a monogamous relationship or is she just waay too loose.
> 
> We've only been dating for say 3-4 months and have sex a lot and I must say she was a pretty easy lay. do these things even matter.. she is 29 tho and single for only a year after being in a committed relationship for 8yrs b/w 20-28


She most likely broke the bond that has every woman from 16-30 thinking they shouldn't enjoy sex. 

"Nothing to do with my parents just maybe seems to good to be true that she would be so outgoing with me... "

This shows a lack of confidence.


----------



## sinnister

Dude there is nothing better than a woman who gives rimjobs...nothing.

But you seem a bit "young".


----------



## Max Demien

Does she try to french kiss you immediately after? That could be a problem. Seriously, if you 2 are meant to be, you'll find out eventually. I say go with it. And keep reporting back on a regular basis!


----------



## AFEH

So true. Massive risk of cross contamination. Soap and water and extreme care needed before and after going there!


----------



## SprucHub

Often a person does something because either or both (1) she has been told she is good at it or it feels good or (2) she enjoys it herself.


----------



## Kobo

AFEH said:


> So true. Massive risk of cross contamination. Soap and water and extreme care needed before and after going there!


Probably more germs at your standard chinese restaurant


----------



## Dino Bravo

Well I've come to a conclusion... Since there is no one else in the picture for me.. and I kind of really like this girl, I'm just going to enjoy the ride for now and see where it goes.. 

She is very attractive and I do think beneath the freaky side lies a sweet girl who can be very caring... she has proven this to me by showing a very nurturing side which my ex wife was nothing like (she was more of a prudish cold man trapped in a semi womans body lol) 

This girl is smokin hot, compliments my sex drive, aims to please me in every way. Gave me daily messages and nursed me back to health when I hurt my back playing sports..Why should I complain, she is probably a blessing in disguise and my dumb ass is thinking way too much 

I also tossed her salad way before she did mine. Maybe she was just returning the favour? I guess I was a bit thrown off since her ass must smell a lot nicer than mine I would I think. lol - I still need to have a talk with her about that though out of curiosity

Plus she already let me put it in her bum before all of this so am I just tripping out thinking she is too loose or is it more like I finally found someone with the same sex drive and interests as me in terms of boundries in the bedroom? Plus I am still so attracted to her after which says a lot since I see myself as a bit hard to please. 

I think my problem lies in the shock of finding something like this so soon and cant help but feel maybe I'm not so lucky that maybe she is just loose and an easy lay. Or maybe my doubts about her being "girlfriend or marriage" material, are speaking towards a lack of confidence and insecurities within myself . 

Either way I'm still in it for the ride, cause right now I'm having the ride of my life never been so sexually active with someone who keeps coming for more... I'm talking hours and hours of amazing sex. She lets me do whatever I please. 

I guess I should just count my blessings right now, play my cards right, and keep my eyes open and see where it takes us.. besides we are a long ways to a serious relationship but I dont think she is far from being an exclusive girlfriend.


----------



## Lon

Dino Bravo said:


> This girl is smokin hot, compliments my sex drive, aims to please me in every way. Gave me daily messages and nursed me back to health when I hurt my back playing sports..Why should I complain, she is probably a blessing in disguise and my dumb ass is thinking way too much


Glad you figured this out 

(now I'm jealous of you though)


----------



## chillymorn

Dino Bravo said:


> So I should just enjoy the ride for now and keep my eyes open to her actions and judge them... cant lie she is insatiable


:smthumbup: I don't think there are very many women as sexual as the woman your talking about. Hell she might even be too much for you can you keep up with her? are you tossing her salad? I think most people do to their partners what they would like their partners to do to them.

In a long term relationship sex can get .....predictable and maybe even boring so being with a woman that values keeping her man satisfyed is a really good thing!


----------



## Mrs. T

Dino Bravo said:


> Nothing to do with my parents just maybe seems to good to be true that she would be so outgoing with me... I guess I question really if this girl is capable of being in a monogamous relationship or is she just waay too loose.
> 
> We've only been dating for say 3-4 months and have sex a lot and I must say she was a pretty easy lay. do these things even matter.. she is 29 tho and single for only a year after being in a committed relationship for 8yrs b/w 20-28


 
Just because she is a bit unconventional in the bedroom doesn't mean she has no morals or is uncapable of a monogamous relationship. You are getting sexually adventerous and promiscous mixed up here. The two don't have to go hand in hand. You just said she was in an 8 year committed relationship...do you think she suddenly threw that ability out the window when she met you?


----------



## ScarletBegonias

overthinking this one big time.she wants to please you and make you feel good.that's a bonus that shouldn't be overlooked when measuring wife material.there are too many women out there who don't give a damn if their man feels good or not.

don't worry,your mom won't be able to tell your girl is a bootie licker,it's safe to introduce her.


----------



## WorkingOnMe

Wait. So you did it to her first? Dude you have no idea if she's done it before. She's following your lead.


----------



## Dino Bravo

WorkingOnMe said:


> Wait. So you did it to her first? Dude you have no idea if she's done it before. She's following your lead.



Yea I did do it first a while ago. I kind of always lick her all over including down there, but thats just me. 

I was super surprised to find that she did it too. Maybe I should ask her about it and see if its something she likes to do in general or she was following my lead. 

Im afraid that I may not like the answer or she may not be honest with me so maybe I should just keep it moving and enjoy with my eyess wide open.


----------



## Dino Bravo

BTW I must admit that I tend to overthink things too much and I dont know if its in my nature or Ive just become this way... sometimes I think it stops me from enjoying a lot of things in life cause I feel stuck.


----------



## ScarletBegonias

Dino Bravo said:


> BTW I must admit that I tend to overthink things too much and I dont know if its in my nature or Ive just become this way... sometimes I think it stops me from enjoying a lot of things in life cause I feel stuck.


are you a virgo by any chance?


----------



## WorkingOnMe

Dino Bravo said:


> BTW I must admit that I tend to overthink things too much and I dont know if its in my nature or Ive just become this way... sometimes I think it stops me from enjoying a lot of things in life cause I feel stuck.


Ya think?


----------



## jh52

Dino:

You seem to have the best of both worlds. A woman who is proper, committed, beautiful and sweet outside of the bedroom and a bit S!utty in the bedroom.

IMO -- all guys should be so lucky !!

ENJOY !!!


----------



## Dino Bravo

ScarletBegonias said:


> are you a virgo by any chance?


YES! How did you know???


----------



## Jellybeans

This whole post is one big double standard: 

You like how adventurous she is, but you're not sure she can be wife material. You tossed her salad first, but are disappointed/weirded out she does it to you. You enjoy the sex yet you call her an easy lay (hey, takes two to tango)! 

Look, it sounds like you're trying to find excuses to end it with her or rather, to not take it further. And that's fine, but don't string her aong and give her false hope.
[/size]


----------



## Jellybeans

Also, I'm curious: what made her an easy lay? What constitutes as an easy lay? And would the fact that you banged her not make you one too?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## ScarletBegonias

Dino Bravo said:


> YES! How did you know???


it's a hallmark trait of a full on virgo.we overanalyze and overthink EVERYTHING right down to a teeny little speck of information. 

It's annoying,tedious,and it's a wonder our minds can focus on so much analyzing yet still function in all other areas of life.


----------



## Lon

Jellybeans said:


> Also, I'm curious: what made her an easy lay? What constitutes as an easy lay? And would the fact that you banged her not make you one too?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


JB, typically women, especially attractive ones, are the gatekeepers that have all the power to determine how easy it is - men are just dogs. (remember that whole sugar and spice and everything nice, snips and snails and puppy dog tails jingle?)

As far has Dino goes, I think he has a good bit of niceguy trait in him and is probably just wrestling with his own built in guilt about enjoying his time with this lady.


----------



## Jellybeans

Ok but what makes someone an "easy lay?" 

I want to know.


----------



## ScarletBegonias

Jellybeans said:


> Ok but what makes someone an "easy lay?"
> 
> I want to know.


SOME men(not all men) consider any woman who is sexually forward to be an easy lay.If she doesn't sit on her butt waiting for him to make all the moves,she's an easy lay.if she's seriously attracted to him and doesn't want to wait til they've been dating a month before sex,she's an easy lay.

again,SOME men.not all.


----------



## Lon

Yeah, easy lay means getting to sex with less effort than expected. Some people may view this as slvtty or unrespectable, personally I just see it as a statement of fact not derogatory, and it could mean that there is just good chemistry or else they truly are a slvt or anything in between.


----------



## ScarletBegonias

I don't think i've ever used the term easy lay for a man.even though all of them were easy lays by their own definitions.I simply called it "wow he's just as into me as i'm into him! awesome!"


----------



## Jellybeans

Lon: what constitutes as "less effort than expected?" Is it the length of time of dating before knocking boots? Expand.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lon

ScarletBegonias said:


> I don't think i've ever used the term easy lay for a man.even though all of them were easy lays by their own definitions.I simply called it "wow he's just as into me as i'm into him! awesome!"


exactly, which is what I think Dino was digesting internally... especially if he is thinking this woman is somehow out of his "league" (ie amazingly hot) - his own internal skepticism of too good to be true.


----------



## Dino Bravo

Jellybeans said:


> Also, I'm curious: what made her an easy lay? What constitutes as an easy lay? And would the fact that you banged her not make you one too?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



Thanks for your feedback... What I believe makes her an easy lay is that she slept with me pretty much the second time we seen each other.. plus during the first month of us talking (before we ever had say a first date) she met a cop after her friend got pulled over (she told me during that time that they totally "flirted" their way out of the ticket) Mind you at this point I didnt care cause I barely knew her at the time.

Later I came to find that during the same time I was getting to know her she arranged to meet with him at a motel to get it on.. afetr they had sex he told her he had a girlfriend.. she said she was still down to see him after that knowing all this.. this came out of her own mouth recently when it all came out. 

Two weeks later I take her with me to pick up my new sports car out of town and when we get back she cuts all contact off which I can appreciate... I cant help but feel I was not her first choice and had I not stepped up my car game she would have still continued to sleep with this guy. 

Plus, I know it just kind of feels as if she likes it waay too much (if there is such a thing) which makes me doubt that she could be taken seriously in terms of trust.


----------



## Dino Bravo

Lon said:


> JB, typically women, especially attractive ones, are the gatekeepers that have all the power to determine how easy it is - men are just dogs. (remember that whole sugar and spice and everything nice, snips and snails and puppy dog tails jingle?)
> 
> As far has Dino goes, I think he has a good bit of niceguy trait in him and is probably just wrestling with his own built in guilt about enjoying his time with this lady.


I believe I do have that "nice guy" trait. ppl and even her has referred to me as a nice guy.. I thought that was a good thing but fear it may not be in this day and age especially when it comes to dealing with the opposite sex


----------



## keko

So what's gonna happen when you no longer have that car?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Caribbean Man

ScarletBegonias said:


> I don't think i've ever used the term easy lay for a man.even though all of them were easy lays by their own definitions.*I simply called it "wow he's just as into me as i'm into him! awesome!*"




Her : "....La voulez-vous maintenant?...."
Him : "....mon amour oui...."


----------



## Lon

Dino Bravo said:


> I believe I do have that "nice guy" trait. ppl and even her has referred to me as a nice guy.. I thought that was a good thing but fear it may not be in this day and age especially when it comes to dealing with the opposite sex


Being nice is good, with regards to the "niceguy" syndrome, just don't confuse being nice/kind with being a doormat and letting other mistreat you, and don't be passive about getting your needs met. But you seem to be doing ok so don't feel any guilt or shame about enjoying your time with this woman.

And you may have been runner-up at one point before you upped your wheels, but did you get the car to win her over or because you wanted it?


----------



## chillymorn

Jellybeans said:


> Also, I'm curious: what made her an easy lay? What constitutes as an easy lay? And would the fact that you banged her not make you one too?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


the great double standard that all men .....and alot of women follow.

and that would be its ok for men to f around as much as they want but if a woman dose shes a sl*t.


not saying I agree with it but unfortunatly thats the way it is.

I personally don't care how many partners my partner has had before me. as a matter of fact it kinda boost my ego that she chose me after having so many others which would mean I'm a good lay.


----------



## Dino Bravo

Lon said:


> Being nice is good, with regards to the "niceguy" syndrome, just don't confuse being nice/kind with being a doormat and letting other mistreat you, and don't be passive about getting your needs met. But you seem to be doing ok so don't feel any guilt or shame about enjoying your time with this woman.
> 
> And you may have been runner-up at one point before you upped your wheels, but did you get the car to win her over or because you wanted it?



Not at all I got it becasue I've been driving a **** box for far too long. Dont know if I could deal with being the runner up though.. How would I ever know? She said I wasn't. But I cant help but feel I was since she still continued to talk dirty to him even after she found out he had a girl...

*** ME


----------



## Jellybeans

Dino Bravo said:


> Thanks for your feedback... What I believe makes her an easy lay is that she slept with me pretty much the second time we seen each other.. plus during the first month of us talking (before we ever had say a first date) she met a cop after her friend got pulled over (she told me during that time that they totally "flirted" their way out of the ticket) Mind you at this point I didnt care cause I barely knew her at the time.
> 
> Later I came to find that during the same time I was getting to know her she arranged to meet with him at a motel to get it on.. afetr they had sex he told her he had a girlfriend.. she said she was still down to see him after that knowing all this.. this came out of her own mouth recently when it all came out.
> 
> Two weeks later I take her with me to pick up my new sports car out of town and when we get back she cuts all contact off which I can appreciate... I cant help but feel I was not her first choice and had I not stepped up my car game she would have still continued to sleep with this guy.
> 
> Plus, I know it just kind of feels as if she likes it waay too much (if there is such a thing) which makes me doubt that she could be taken seriously in terms of trust.


I see. 

Well... 

If you're aren't into her or doubting her, dump her. No sense in prolonging the inevitable.

Also... just cause she likes it a lot doesn't make her a bad person. Everything else though--ya know, her character, actions, what she does is what defines her.


----------



## Jellybeans

Dino Bravo said:


> Not at all I got it becasue I've been driving a **** box for far too long. Dont know if I could deal with being the runner up though.. How would I ever know? She said I wasn't. But I cant help but feel I was since she still continued to talk dirty to him even after she found out he had a girl...
> 
> *** ME


If you are really feeling this way then you need to end it with her.

To be honest, it doesn't sound like you really like her at all.


----------



## Toffer

Dino,

Seriously, if you don't stop stressing about this and just enjoy the ride for as long as it lasts I'm gonna come out there and..........

Really though, just enjoy it! If something better comes along, so be it. Whatever you do, don't plan on anything long term with her. If this continues on and 12 more months go on, than maybe you should start thinking like this

God I hate you right now!


----------



## Smoke

I'm still really new here but..............we aren't really talking about salad are we?


----------



## Lon

Dino Bravo said:


> Not at all I got it becasue I've been driving a **** box for far too long. *Dont know if I could deal with being the runner up though.. How would I ever know?* She said I wasn't. But I cant help but feel I was since she still continued to talk dirty to him even after she found out he had a girl...
> 
> *** ME


who cares? you are not runner up at the moment. everything is always about choices and things competing for our attention, and you both gained each others attention and attraction. So just appreciate it, if you can't appreciate it do what JB is saying and end it.


----------



## chillymorn

Smoke said:


> I'm still really new here but..............we aren't really talking about salad are we?


digested salad,,,,,,


----------



## Lon

chillymorn said:


> digested salad,,,,,,


big ole bowl full of analingus, hopefully with no dressing around the rim.


----------



## chillymorn

Lon said:


> big ole bowl full of analingus, hopefully with no dressing around the rim.


would that be sweet and sour dressing.


----------



## Lon

chillymorn said:


> would that be sweet and sour dressing.


depends...


----------



## Samcro

It's not a tossed salad. It's rimming. Check out urbandictionary.com I was on their rolling in painful laughter from all the phrases. The sentences are the funnies part. Tossed salad....use it in a sentence. Lol,, 
Tossed salad involves using syrup or jelly, from the HBO prison show

I had one BJ IN 16 yrs as my wife is a prude I think. I need jumper cables to get her going. But once warmed up, she is a corvette!
And yes I did reciprocate to her,


----------



## chillymorn

well its been know as a tossed salad in my neck of the woods for 20yrs. thats when I first heard the term.......so I don't know about HBO but syrup and jelly sounds like a banna split to me and alittle more tasty but sticky!


----------



## Clever

Dino Bravo said:


> Simple question guys opinion needed:
> 
> Would you ever consider having a serious relationship or even marry a girl who licks your behind without you even asking her and pretty much does it everytime she goes down on you?
> 
> But in all seriousness, not sure if that makes her "wife material" per say. Also I can help but wonder how many other stink holes shes done that to.
> 
> Am I on the right page or being a prude?


You're being a prude. Your woman sounds awesome.


----------



## Clever

Dino Bravo said:


> Thanks for your feedback... What I believe makes her an easy lay is that she slept with me pretty much the second time we seen each other..


Sounds to me like you're an easy lay as well! 

**** = somebody having more sex than you


----------



## PBear

As JB pointed out, you have a lot of double standards going on, and you better resolve them before you get serious about anyone (this woman or the next). She's an "easy lay", but you had sex with her just as easily. You've had anal sex with her, and tossed her salad, but when she does it, you question whether she's long-term relationship material. 

How do you respect yourself, then?

FWIW, I'm 45, and I've been seeing someone since my marriage ended over 18 months ago. Our relationship started off sexual; both of us had exited long marriage where the intimacy was a major component of the issues. Since we've Ben together, we've done pretty much everything sexually I could wish for, and her sex drive is at least as high as mine. And I have no problems still seeing her as an exceptionally classy lady. At least until the doors close and we're alone. And I love all that about her.

C


----------



## okeydokie

chillymorn said:


> would that be sweet and sour dressing.


i was thinking french


----------



## warlock07

> Later I came to find that during the same time I was getting to know her she arranged to meet with him at a motel to get it on.. afetr they had sex he told her he had a girlfriend..* she said she was still down to see him after that knowing all this.*. this came out of her own mouth recently when it all came out.


This would be the biggest red flag for me... And how would you even meet someone at a hotel, have sex with them without even asking them if they are single ? And how was she ok with meeting with him after this..Doesn't look good in the long term. Incompatible morals. If sex isn't a very intimate act for her, you might have problems with her fidelity when things get bad in your relationship..


Apologize for digging up an old thread


----------



## Deejo

warlock07 said:


> Apologize for digging up an old thread


It happens to all of us sometimes.


----------



## I Notice The Details

WorkingOnMe said:


> I wonder what it takes to get a woman interested in doing this? Now that deserves a thread. Hell, I would toss my wife's salad, for sure. Just after a shower.


That's exactly my question too.....how does a woman get interested in this? I have never done this to my wife, or ever had her do this to me....I could think of a lot of things I would ask her to do BEFORE asking for this intimate act with her tongue!!!!!!!!! 

Wow, what a thread!


----------



## WorkingOnMe

Lol did I post that?!?


----------



## In_The_Wind

Dino Bravo said:


> Simple question guys opinion needed:
> 
> Would you ever consider having a serious relationship or even marry a girl who licks your behind without you even asking her and pretty much does it everytime she goes down on you? Mind you we've only been dating for 3-4 months and have sex quite often.
> 
> See we never talked about it and I don't stop her cause nobody's ever done that to me and I cant really complain cause I kinda get a kick out of it.
> 
> But in all seriousness, not sure if that makes her "wife material" per say. Also I can help but wonder how many other stink holes shes done that to.
> 
> She is super hot tho and a sweet girl, but maybe too out going for her own good.
> 
> Am I on the right page or being a prude?


hey Dino what happened to your wife of 2 1/2 years ?? on this thread http://talkaboutmarriage.com/coping-infidelity/22877-my-wife-2-1-2-yrs-cheated-me-please-help.html


----------



## arbitrator

As long as both partner's are in agreement and are happy with doing it, then that's all that really matters.

Now as far as I'm personally concerned, there is absolutely no way that I would ever want that done to me, nor would I ever do that to my love interest!


----------



## juicecondensation

I'm pretty sure this is a troll thread. Surely I'm not the only one who thinks that?


----------



## In_The_Wind

Trolling trolling keep those dogs a Rollin
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

